# looking hard 4 2 pits either pics or peds



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

'pr' johnny o's princess aaliyah (dam)

and 'pr' ace's blue bo (sire)

ty once again 4 your time and hlp


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

are you selling the dogs? or what im confused????


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Boy you better love me lol
No pic, but here is your pedigree or, part of it someone didn't fill it in all the way.
Still looking for the sire.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [158896] :: JOHNNY O'S PRINCESS AALIYAH


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

tyvm......


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Can't find the sire sorry.


----------

